# Need help with hoop-house



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

So.. this year I planning on building 2 24x34' pvc hoop houses. That will be set on top of a 3' timber built "frost wall ". But I need help with some...MATH... 
I plan on using 1.5" sch 80 pvc for the hoops. I just can't seem to figure out how long a pice I need per hoop?.: I know there must be a simply way to figure it out..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..it prob just requires some version of the Pie are square thing since that applies to round circle hoop things. If I could find my slide rule I could help you out..as it stands tell us how long are the poles..and how big of of a chunk of a half circle is required for the bottom...we can turn Slippy loose with his scientific calculator to do the math. Thanks.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Assuming the 24' dimension is the width, then it is 24*3.14 (pi) will give you circumference, then divide by 2 since it will only be a half-circle. (180 degrees.) About 37' 8" per hoop.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

pi R squared is used to find area of a circle. I make pneumatic and hydraulic cylinders for a living and use that to calculate cylinder pressures and such..


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

There!!! Look I see it! Thanks


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Assuming the 24' dimension is the width, then it is 24*3.14 (pi) will give you circumference, then divide by 2 since it will only be a half-circle. (180 degrees.) About 37' 8" per hoop.


That's assuming you start the pipes perfectly vertical on both ends. However, that will make the top 15 feet up. Perhaps that's too tall?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Some of my.. flowers have grown to 16’. By law I can grow 30.. flowers so I’m thinking I way go 4’ on the frost wall

Along with more pruning.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I assumed he was starting vertical...?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I assumed he was starting vertical...?


You must have. That's what your math shows.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad there are some math majors lurking around here. Guess Slippy can go back to sleep. Also recall in addition to the posts being true vertical the heat needs to remain constant. Similar to Einsteins theory of sex which we all learned in the 8th grade.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Off to duckduckgo "hoop-house"!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Glad there are some math majors lurking around here. Guess Slippy can go back to sleep.


I didn't think Slippy ever slept. He's too busy using his math skills to get the perfect angle on his Slippy Pikes!


----------

